# Torzal Basses (ergonomic strange basses/twisted neck content)



## thedarkoceans (Sep 5, 2011)

yo guys! so i found this mad company around the internet,they build special ergonomic basses here some infos.

"Developed in the mid-90s as a response to players with Carpal Tunnel Syndrome, the Torzal Standards neck is rotated a total of 35 degrees, with (+)15 degrees at the bridge and (-)20 at the nut. The twist allows for more natural positions for both left and right hands, reducing tension from conforming to the instrument and ultimately lowering the risk of injury."

they look damn good. pics time!



















wooooow they look damn great.i would like to try the twisted neck.how about fanned fret twisted neck?! that would be totally madness.
tdo.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 5, 2011)

How the fuck?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 5, 2011)

IIRC these have been posted before.

The Torzal necks look awesome, I'd love to try a guitar with one of their necks on it


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 5, 2011)

technomancer said:


> IIRC these have been posted before.
> 
> The Torzal necks look awesome, I'd love to try a guitar with one of their necks on it




this time this isnt a repost,i check'd it out before posting! muahahahaha


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 5, 2011)

That is a cool idea, trippy as hell too. If you checked with this sites searc though, it could easily be a repost


----------



## Necris (Sep 5, 2011)

I actually looked into getting one of these back when I was in the market for a bass. They make guitars as well.


----------



## Murdstone (Sep 5, 2011)

It definitely looks really comfortable, I'd love to be able to try one someday.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmmm torzal twist + strandberg body and hardware


----------



## Thep (Sep 5, 2011)

That's one hell of luthier!


----------



## JamesM (Sep 5, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Hmmm torzal twist + strandberg body and hardware



You're a madman.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 6, 2011)

Twisted.

Do kids say that nowadays?


----------



## the fuhrer (Sep 6, 2011)

I just don't see how they keep the action even


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 6, 2011)

the fuhrer said:


> I just don't see how they keep the action even



Every string still has effectively a flat plane of frets under it, it is no different in that sense than a 'normal' guitar.


----------



## Psycroptica (Sep 7, 2011)

It looks derpy. I love it.


----------

